# LaSalle Motorsport Park



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I take possession of my 1st House tomorrow. I have the uninteresting task of cleaning it inside and out before we officially move in. However. I will gain a garage and possibly a section of the basement for which to run my slots. As much as I'd like to build a track for myself, I have committed myself to build a track for my church youth group. I recently gave them some more cars to run and I'd like to build a permanent/portable 4 lane track to race on.

I have a lot of tyco track, so I think I will run with that. I need some direction as I've never done this before. I will have to keep costs down as my budget is nearly zilch. I'm not sure what would be best for the base. I need something they can put away after use, so I'm thinking a large sheet of plywood. I saw a discarded pingpong table which would have been perfect except I have no way to transport it. 

What do YOU suggest for a base? remember this will be taken down and put away on a fairly regular basis. I figure i will just use the wall warts for now. I have a donation of blue foam insulation I can use for sprucing it up scenery-wise. Can anybody offer any track Ideas? I'm open to suggestions on size and layouts as I'm going to approach the local hardware store about donating a piece of MDF or Plywood. I'll offer to put some advertising on it. 

Comments??? Please talk amongst yourselves and share...

Thanks


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Door tracks, to my understanding, are light & rigid. Perhaps peruse a few links:

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Tuckaway.html

http://www.fauxtoys.com/fascar/10-construction.html

Otherwise you could always use something like a 6' or 8' banquet table, or a sheet of plywood.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Size Matters ??*

Not sure what size you might have considered for the church track P71, but if it is going to be stored and then set-up on a semi-regular basis, a piece of mdf or plywood might be heavy, awkward to store, and might flex more than you realize or want it to as you set it up and take it down. Even basic landscaping and you track connections would take a beating I think. You could attach bracing for support, but that starts to get heavier and heavier with every piece of lumber you add to it (not to mention the added cost). 

You might want to consider a hollow core door. They are fairly light even in larger sizes and quite rigid right from the start. I've also seen sold, pairs of folding aluminum table legs, which you could attach to it and create a "table" that's ready to rock in minutes. Also out there are folding tables made of various plastics. Those are pretty inexpensive and a few guys have used them for these same kinds of stow-away layouts. 

NTxSlotCars (Rich) has a thread where he used a folding table. A lot of the pice are gone from the early stages, but maybe he can email some to you? There are some pics left though, starting at page 11 of his Thunderbird thread. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=290693&page=11


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

if a hollow door does not give you enough area, you could use a couple sheets of 4x8 luann glued onto a sheet of 4x8 extruded foam board (the pink or blue stuff). 
A couple of plastic saw horses works great for support.
Make sure you use adhesive made especially for foam if you do decide to go this route.

Keep us posted on any progress.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas Guys! I think a Hollow Core Door will be best suited to this project. I'm going to keep a lookout for one, maybe see if that Hardware store might me willing to provide one. I should ask the Pastor if he could give a tax receipt for it. Rich's track was a great setup except not "interesting" enough for teens methinks. I think a more twisty and up/over track would be the trick. Thanks for the Links. I will keep you posted as things progress!

BTW, a bunch of family came over and we cleaned the house, carpets and are nearly ready to start moving furniture.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

I bought a hollow core door out of the "seconds" department at a local building supply company. It had slight damage on one side but it didn't matter to me because the price was right - $10.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome, didn't even think of that! I'll have to check out the local "Re-Store". Thanks for the tip Al !


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> II saw a discarded pingpong table which would have been perfect except I have no way to transport it.


I'm just curious - if you can't transport a pingpong table, which would fold up, how are you going to transport something larger, like a 4x8 sheet or hollow door?

As mentioned above, go the hardware store and get folding banquet table legs (or take them from an old broken table) and attach them to whatever you use as a base. Then it can simply be folded up and stored against a wall.

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I'm just curious - if you can't transport a pingpong table, which would fold up, how are you going to transport something larger, like a 4x8 sheet or hollow door?
> 
> As mentioned above, go the hardware store and get folding banquet table legs (or take them from an old broken table) and attach them to whatever you use as a base. Then it can simply be folded up and stored against a wall.
> 
> Joe


Someone at a yard sale tried to GIVE me a ping-pong table recently. the wood one one side seemed to be separated from the frame, but it was probably repairable. damn, I was tempted; it would have made a perfect table for temporary layouts. but with the big rolling frame and all, the sucker was BIIIIIG. i don't think i could have gotten it in my wife's van. now, a 36x80 door, on the other hand... i think i could get a few of them in the van with no problem, even with the added bulk of folding table legs underneath. in fact, my Altima has a split folding rear seat... wonder if the opening is 3 feet wide? hmmm...

--rick


----------



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

*Door top track*

Here is my track, made with AFX track. Need to take some new pictures as now have cork boarders all around to hold track together and to board.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281832&highlight=slotmanmoss

Alan


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I'm just curious - if you can't transport a pingpong table, which would fold up, how are you going to transport something larger, like a 4x8 sheet or hollow door?
> 
> As mentioned above, go the hardware store and get folding banquet table legs (or take them from an old broken table) and attach them to whatever you use as a base. Then it can simply be folded up and stored against a wall.
> 
> Joe


Well I have 2 Chevy Impalas for daily driving. I am selling one and buying a minivan for the wife. I can borrow my father in laws full size pickup, but it is an hour drive round trip, and I didn't feel that what remained of the pinpong table was worth that amount of time and effort, considering it was still a couple days before I took possession of our home LoL. It's all good, it would have been too big for them.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Slotmanmoss said:


> Here is my track, made with AFX track. Need to take some new pictures as now have cork boarders all around to hold track together and to board.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281832&highlight=slotmanmoss
> 
> Alan



Thank you for sharing! That looks great. Have you had a chance to fasten it permanently or add scenery?


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

plymouth71 said:


> I take possession of my 1st House tomorrow.


Hi Plymouth,

Congratulations on your new house! I'm in the same position myself although it will still take a month or so for me to complete and move in. And you posted your thread on my wedding day! Excellent news.

Last year I built my first portable track using some lightweight board I found in a recycled timber yard. By the time I had added strengthening, lightweight wood surround, driver stations, track and spackle kerbing, the board is barely manageable on my own. By the way I would go with cork kerbing and not spackle kerbs! They're way too hard to get smooth and didn't really work out too well. And as you can see, my painting skills are none too good. The measurements are 6.5' by 4'.

Without invading your thread too badly, here are a few pics of construction.




























Based on all of that, I would agree that hollowcore doors would be the way to go. Have you looked at the possibility of building the track across two doors and using some kind of side connectors to link them together? You'd get a fantastic big track then. 

Or you could run it like our tracks in the UK where we lay a new temporary track out every race night on foldaway tables. That way you could have a new 60'+ layout every race night.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gareth said:


> Based on all of that, I would agree that hollowcore doors would be the way to go. Have you looked at the possibility of building the track across two doors and using some kind of side connectors to link them together? You'd get a fantastic big track then.
> 
> Or you could run it like our tracks in the UK where we lay a new temporary track out every race night on foldaway tables. That way you could have a new 60'+ layout every race night.



Interesting. I might give it a try, however, time and money are not on my side for 2 doors. I don`t think i`d have enough track for that. Time is also a factor and setting up a different 4 lane track when ever they wanted to race could deter them, keeping in mind they are teenagers of course! Thank you for sharing, ideas are always welcome. Looks like you`ve had some fun with that track!


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

As it is a church build, I'm sure a few appeals during services, written notices up and about could possibly help yield up a door. Don't forget that the door doesn't have to be immaculate condition. 

As you say, the temporary builds might not work for you. Woodcote informs me that the team at WHO take about 45 minutes to get a track built and ready to race each week. 

Anyway, best of luck and I'll be watching with interest.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the Idea Gareth. I spoke to one of the organizers at the Church and he has come up with some floding table legs for me! Now to track down a hollow core door. Might have to wait until I get the mini van. We're buying my Brother in-laws Montana. Good shape and it's cheap. Thinking of some slight modifications... Like *THIS* Apparently this "kit" will fit the 3.4 in the mini van, just gotta convince the Mrs that it will increase fuel mileage...


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Congrats on the house!I`m having no luck finding one yet but I gotts just keep looking.When I was a kid I had a 4x8 table bolted to the wall over my bed and hinged so it would drop down right over it.Not sure your church would want something bolted to thier wall though.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I was gonna suggest actually asking your church if they have some of the materials you may need. Depending on the size of the church, sometimes they have closets full of old tables and chairs, and sometimes they're in dubious shape....might find something to fix up.

Ether that or throw a wanted ad up on Kijiji or something like that. Sometimes you'd be surprised what'll turn up.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I just hit the next snag. Tyco Track. I thought I had lots, but I'm in need of a lot of larger radius turns, long & short. I'm gonna have to find a track editor and try to figure out what I need, I just know that what I have won't work.  I'm gonna have to do a lot of horse trading or begging. Unfortunately Track is not something my church is likely to have.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have some tyco track, but I don't have a current list. let me know what you need, no problem.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Roger Wilco Capt Al.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Let me know on track also.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

So this is my track plan. I'm still not sure how to use the editor so I have to verify the track pieces needed.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

http://bradstracks.fsmra.com/pics_of_tracks/TonyBaldockBowman.jpg

4x8


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

fsmra said:


> http://bradstracks.fsmra.com/pics_of_tracks/TonyBaldockBowman.jpg
> 
> 4x8


Mike, is that track for sale?


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

You can order it from Brad

Tony Baldock in the UK is the proud owner of the one in the picture.


Mike


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Things didn't work out this weekend. I was unable to use the truck as Harvest was not quite complete. I'm hoping for next week. Still not sure how I will do the landscaping. I'd like to keep it rigid, but fairly realistic. I think I'll do something like this for the guard rails. *Link*


What do you think? I also need to come up with fairly equal chassis's/ and similar bodies. What do you suggest? I'm still leaning towards the TYCO chassis's, I've given all my NOS pieces away. The $3+ chassis will need to be ordered. I have little to no experience in tuning these. are they fairly equal or is there a lot of difference from one chassis to the next? 

As for bodies, I have to think NASCAR would be best with the least amount of appendages to be broken. I'd love some input. 

I bought a trophy from Value Village for our inaugural race. I'll post a pic ASAP! A friend has a Laser etching machine and is going to mount a new plaque to the trophy so I need to come up with a clever name for our first event. Any suggestions?


He can also laser cut balsa wood to make small buildings. He's currently working on a Control Tower for my next project. Bison Drag ways. Here is the original: *Link*


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wahoo ! My first bunch of track has arrived from down south. A *BIG* thanks to Old Blue for shipping a whack load of track for this project. :woohoo: He also sent me some of my own decals (thanks, they are the best!) and a couple of Tyco Lamborghini's. The bodies have seen better days, but I'll fix that ! :beatdeadhorse: Again, Thank you, I will emblazon your name somewhere on the track, and of course as you requested, one of the cars will be sponsored by you. :wave:

I still haven't worked things out to get the truck, hopefully soon, I spoke with someone regarding local recycling outfit that re-uses building materials. It's run by Habitat for Humanity. Apparently, they have a couple of trailers full of doors, so I'm going to ask if they would support my little project. Who knows, maybe I can work out a deal.

I hope to have the other track pieces on the way shortly. Small issue on my end but it should be rectified soon. 

Thank you again for any suggestions you have, I'm new to this, so I might not think of everything.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

BTW... Whats the best way to strip a Tyco Lambo?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ya park it North Philadelphia with the doors unlocked and the keys in the ignition.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sigh...


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

alpink said:


> ya park it North Philadelphia with the doors unlocked and the keys in the ignition.


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!
hojoe


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> ya park it North Philadelphia with the doors unlocked and the keys in the ignition.


ROFLMAO Al !!!!!!! :thumbsup:
brother worked @ Philly Naval Yard fer 3 yrs.... so 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

If its a chome one, I would drop it in a cup of Windex.
If its a painted one, I would drop it in a cup of Royal Purple.
An overnight bath in one of these should do the trick.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you Tex.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Progress update.

Here's what I have now including the track I received from Old Blue ! Thanks man! I figured I would mock up what I could. I am waiting to hear from another benefactor regarding the remaining track needed, but he has not gotten back to me. 

I have a local guy looking to off load some sets, if I can work up enough coin, I might try that route, but I'm not sure if it will have the required turns. It would include a set of Venomous Vans tho... Fingers Crossed!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

It looks like you need 12" and 6" turns. 12's came in some Tyco sets but I believe the 6" didn't, I have seen the 6" curves at slot car shows but I believe they are custom and fairl expensive. I don't know if the following information will be helpful or not, I'm not sur eif Greg Braun is saying that the 6" curves come in sets or that they are being produced in the aftermarket?

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/


http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-TYCO-Matt...160654432682?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2567c019aa


http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-12-1-8...200807933251?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2ec115e543


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have some 6" turns, I believe they came in this set I got off Kijiji awhile back


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

P71,check your pm's.
I have a few pieces i'll donate to the cause.
Rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

YGM! Thank you Hornet!


Things look good. 















































I talked him down, I'm going to try to take a run out to his place this weekend...

Fingers still crossed.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan check your PM's,i'm soldering ends on wallwarts,and need to know what you want for electrical connections on the wallwarts.:thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yahoo ! I scored the tracks and cars this weekend. I now have all my straights covered. I will need some more curves tho. I found out that one of the Tyco sets was Tyco Pro. I did recieve a whack load of AFX track too. Anybody use that for a permanent layout? Some broken tabs, but A large amount, plus I had some already. Are the wider and tighter curves for AFX as hard to locate as the Tyco? I'm considering picking up a couple of doors so I can start on another layout. There is another Church in the area with a drop in center too. The two youth groups get together quite often, I figure maybe I can stir up a little competition !

Back to the LSMSP though...

I still need 4 x 9" R 1/8 circle Tyco number B5846

and 4 x 12" R 1/8 circle Tyco number B5844

I have enough wall warts, but I might need some controllers as I noticed a couple broken wires. Is there an easy way to open them up for repair? Anyone know where I can find a bunch of the coiled phono jack wires? I think that would work great at keeping the wires from getting broken.



I'm going to auction off some custom bodies to raise some funds, so keep an eye on swap and sell threads...


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Well you should have the (4) 9" 1/8's soon,and one more 12" 1/8 soon.
I threw a few 9" 1/8's in the box,but i think they're yellow.

Check with GrandCheapskate,Joe might be able to help you on big radius Tyco curves:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you Hornet ! I can paint those 9" 1/8's if nothing else shows up. I am overwhelmed with the power packs you sent along with the controllers and jumpers. I will definitely be looking for some help once I commence wiring. I believe I have some track coming from Black Oxx Purple, I'm hopeful some 12"1/8's are involved. 

On a side note, I spoke with RFC (Racers For Christ), an international group that provides chapel services, pastoral care, outreach and Christian fellowship at over 2,000 motorsport events in the U.S. every year. I told them I would like to see if I could involve their ministries alongside my church's drop in centre. The field ministry director thought it would be a great idea. I'm looking at becoming an official chaplain for the ministry. I'm a little giddy at the moment. LoL

I'm going to try again tomorrow to get a base for the table. It will all depend on when and if my Father in Law comes into town with his pick up.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

plymouth71 said:


> On a side note, I spoke with RFC (Racers For Christ), an international group that provides chapel services, pastoral care, outreach and Christian fellowship at over 2,000 motorsport events in the U.S. every year. I told them I would like to see if I could involve their ministries alongside my church's drop in centre. The field ministry director thought it would be a great idea. I'm looking at becoming an official chaplain for the ministry. I'm a little giddy at the moment. LoL


This IS a great idea! I wonder if they have a Dallas TX chapter?

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

No problem Dan.
Those wallwarts will wake things up for you:wave:.

The stuff's been sitting here for years,so it might as well go to somebody who'll actually put it to use.
You did me a favor,i've been dusting around it for years,lol:thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, a quick update, I received a box of track from Black Oxx Thanks Dude ! I have traced out the elevated section on a sheet of particle board. I just have to locate my Jig-Saw to cut it out. Then I'll have to work on some "piers" to lift it up. I want it high enough for AW/AFX Semis to go through, not to mention the US-1 Fire truck cause you just never know what might be run on this track !

I've also modified a power track so I could reverse the direction so I can officially test all four lanes. I hope to place an order for terminal jumpers. I'm wondering about installing a brake. I'm not sure if this track will ever get that advanced. What do you think? I think being able to change lane direction is a natural as it gives you essentially 2 tracks. I guess I'm also wondering how I should approach the controller situation. These kids don't have money to buy professional controllers, they will have to use what I am able to provide which will likely be stock pieces.

Also whats the best way to wire for the original controllers. Should I cut off the connectors off the power strip and mount on the side of the table?

So many questions, no time to search as I am now on the day shift. It's much busier now


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

If you look at the power taps that I made in my raceway thread you would not need the terminal track at all and then just wire to the side of the door for hook up. Solder on son alligator clips and good to go and the kids will not pull the wires apart from the controller, they will just disconnect for their power terminal for their lane.


Rob


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about brakes Dan.
If you're limited to stock controllers they don't have the extra bottem end resistor band needed for the brake feature,so you'd basically have an un-usable brake circuit .
You can modify stock Tyco/Tomy controllers for brakes,but it's a hassle,and not really worth it,unless you're "really bored",i've done it a few times,but it's a royal pain to fab up another band on a stock Tyco/Tomy controller's resistor.

Actually if you're using modified terminal tracks,i'd stay with the stock controller ends,you can't hardly hook them up wrong,the "KISS" principle is probably the best with kids:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hornet said:


> the "KISS" principle is probably the best with kids:thumbsup:
> Rick


Gotcha :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, the table has legs and a couple sides on it... I'm contemplating a track design change. It was pointed out that it could be a problem marshaling my initial design, and that the lanes were not even close to being equal. I looked at the tuckaway tracks on hoslotracing, but I only have one set of the 6"1/4 circle track pieces and they are already joined together. I'd love to see any other designs. Thanks to:

Hornet
Old Blue
Tom HO
Al Pink
Black Oxx Purple.
JoeZ

I already have a crap load of track (NO MORE 9" 1/4 circles please !) LoL but some pieces are hard to come by. What do you think of this design. I't based on one of SlotMods larger scale tracks:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks great!! I bet the kids are going to love it!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks Great!

Keep up the good work.

Rob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I love over-n-unders!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

good, cause I changed my mind LoL Pics shortly


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

UPDATE ! Final design is in. A modification to my first design. I will start working on the power taps next...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Final Design is in. A few changes to my initial design, I LIKE IT.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is pretty cool and a good deal bigger (longer). good job.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Finally somebodies putting those glued together 6" to use,lol:thumbsup:.

Looks good Dan,i like the layout:wave:

Rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Sent you a PM Dan.
Rick


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That looks like a winner to me!!! Let the racing begin. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow I really like that one!! Where did you find your 6" curves?? I have more 12" curves coming from Oxx later this month..Hopefully we can get started on the table soon. I have enough track to make a huge 4 lane oval but I want to do a road course also..


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hornet sent them to me. You can find them on ebay, but they are somewhat rare as they were set only I believe


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok... WIring is coming along nicely. a couple more power taps and it will be complete. I've got to pick up some junction blocks, but those are cheap. Next up is the over pass. Any suggestions on how to secure the track? I was thinking pieces of 2x4, but I'm not sure. Any suggestions? I'd also like to "finish" the edges of the overpass, similar to this:











Doesn't hurt that I love Hilltop's race way, I suppose the smart thing would be to ask him. LoL


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

ok, no one has any suggestions on how to support my overpass???


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Geez...I'm away from HT for a day and you're giving us grief...Rolls has clever method to attach track to Luan plywood from underneath: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=289348

Bob B.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Your connectors could be like these as I mentioned earlier:

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-...CONDUCTOR-WATERPROOF-CONNECTORS-18-AWG/1.html


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not quite what I was looking for.... Good info to be sure, but I'm using Tyco Track, and I'm thinking more about the elevation points, i.e. the columns. What should I use. and suggestions? I want it high enough to get a racing rig underneath. do I use 2x4's sliced up , or dowels or foam or???


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Are you supporting the overpass track with anything;ie Laun,or plywood Dan.
Dowels present the smallest obstactables for crashed cars to hit,but foam would also have some give to it.
I'm no carpenter,so i don't really want to suggest anything,lol
Rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Many ways to skin the cat here.*



plymouth71 said:


> ok, no one has any suggestions on how to support my overpass???


If you're looking for suggestions on the actual structures just for elevating the track, there are many ways to do that. Blocks of 2x4 or similar size dimensional lumber product can work fine. That's what I used for height and then for stability I tacked on thin masonite which is cut just wider than the track to allow for cork borders. My rock formations are sculpted foam assembled in pieces and slid in as a facade around and under the wood elevations. I also used bubble wrap hot glued and then more or less spackled with Sculptamold paste. You can also use blocks of styrafoam as the risers and then some sort of surface on top of that allows for a level base for the track. Some guys are also big fans of just sculpting the whole deal out of foam. (I've done that too on older layouts) Mostly a question of what medium you prefer to work in and which you can afford the supplies for. Any one component is not too pricey, but they can add up quickly. *As always, it's best to scour ALL of the track build threads on HT here first*. There is tons of written info and there are tons of pictures. You just have to put in some time to sit and sift through it. Then go scour the basement and the garage to see what you already have on hand. I'd post pictures, but Sandy has forced me to use a wireless wifi card to connect to the internet and downloading images is a no-go right now.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I did a basic forum search and even found my original build thread. Take a look at some of the methods I used (there were many). I wanted to use as much stuff as I could that was already on hand here in my basement. Mostly leftovers from building projects here at the house. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=210400


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hornet said:


> Are you supporting the overpass track with anything;ie Laun,or plywood Dan.
> Dowels present the smallest obstactables for crashed cars to hit,but foam would also have some give to it.


I'm thinking either wood, or foam to build the incline, but definately foam at the edges of the said underpass. I'm wanting a nice finish the the incline edges, and I'm waffling on what to use. I could just cut the foam to simulate jagged rock, but I'm also considering flat masonite or I might slice up some Flourescent Light cover material. It comes like this:











I think if painted, it might look like stone work....


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Almost finished with the track laying. I picked up some blue foam insulation and I'm just putting the finishing touches on the inclines. It's still going to be a bit before I finish, but my Son has asked to have a slot car party for his birthday next week. I've got a bunch of 5 & 6 year olds coming, and I want it to be in working order. My friend has almost finished programming our custom electronic lap counter. Tested it out yesterday, looking good! 

I picked up 4 Nu Rora 37 Ford bodies to customize for the presentation of the track, No I just need to get some T-Jet chassis. I on;y have a couple myself, and they are under my daughters Pink Corvette A gracious present from an HT member I might add) and my Son's Herbie the Love Bug, which actually belongs to a Turquoise Hot Rod that was given to me as a Gift...

All in All, I think I can have this ready for presentation by Christmas... If Skylark gets my care package here before then... Darn Hurricane ! 

Maybe I'll even wrap it like a Christmas gift! LoL


I love it when a plan comes together!

Pics soon!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey P71, Just getting caught up here... I guess I need to venture out more. Since you are using plastic track, I would cut some wood riser blocks out of some 1" X 6" 's to the width needed, then trim them down as the incline decreases/increrases, maybe spaced 6 to 8 inches apart. I'd make a track base for the overpass section, out of a piece of plywood, MDF, etc. Tack that to your uprights. The uprights can be glued or screwed in place. My retainer wall is made from strips of styrene which are tacked on. The jagged rock is made from drop-in ceiling tiles. Check your home improvement stores, they will usually give you the broken ones. Stack and glue them together, about 5 or 6, then come back with a screwdriver and start digging out the sides. A stiff wire brush is good also. Lay a track section on top and trace out your curve, use a jig saw and cut. You can use a hack saw blade to cut the bottom portion away. I started off with black latex paint, then greys, then keep adding lighter colors for highlights. Add some grass and bushes and ya got it. 
For the inside portion of that curve (slanted hill) I used a piece of the pink construction foam. It has a tighter blend, and sands a lot easier. Just take some rough grit paper, shape it, then do some find sanding. Paint it with latex paint, sprinkle on the grass while the paint is wet.
As this was my first experience with landscaping, I found out it's easier than it looks, just takes a little time. I didn't worry about getting to extravagant, as it is a racetrack. Think about where your cars will crash and what they will tear up. That's why I have the high retainer walls on the curves. Hope this helps and glad ya like my track...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> Almost finished with the track laying. I picked up some blue foam insulation and I'm just putting the finishing touches on the inclines.
> Pics soon!


Doh!!! Guess I'm too late!!! I think we were typing at the same time, lol. Sorry...RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Doh!!! Guess I'm too late!!! I think we were typing at the same time, lol. Sorry...RM


LoL Randy. Thanks for taking the time to post. You did answer one question I had, and that was what you used for the white walls. I've been trying to figure what it was. Sytrene sheet eh? Doesn't look like any seams tho...

Anyhow, just doing a quickie wiring job to have it running for the party, not tackling the full set up just yet. Here's how it looks so far.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

One of my delivery customers was a plastics supply house. Those strips were leftover scraps cut from styrene sheets. They were going to throw them away. They measure about 8 ft in length. I was able to cut em down in height were needed. The others I just tacked to my uprights (overpass) then hid the bottom with the landscaping...
You might be able to find some thick cardstock or poster board that would work...RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

You Lucky Dog... I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I know the guy, Greg Braun?, on hoslotcarracing.com suggested using the plastic/vinyl molding/border for a floor.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys ! I've got thin black craft foam in place at the moment. I figure I will cover it up. Finished some simple wiring to get all 4 lanes running yesterday. I will complete the work with the terminal blocks after the birthday party. I've been invited to set up at a hobby shop open house the first weekend of December. I'd love to go, I just don't know if I'll have the time.

I've used a hot knife to cut up the foam on the inside of the "hair pin" and started to paint it. Should pass for rock I hope. I need to get some Static grass for the infield. 

I'm going to have to sell some more customs as I'm running low on funds. On a side note, I have another set of table legs on the way. Still playing with the idea of two separate tracks with the option of hooking them together.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Your doing a great job on the track! How do the youth like it so far? We are finally getting started on the track at the church we go to.. Again thanks for the idea..


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

No Problem Hittman! The youth don't know anything about the track. I haven't told them. I gave my Youth Pastor a brand new Tyco set with4 cars and extra track, and that is what they are using. I'm thinking of finishing it off for a Christmas present of sorts. Just in time for Christmas Break if I can help it. I just need to get some more chassis's. I'd like to introduce them to Pancakes as they only have Tyco's at this point I've had some Tomy Turbo's donated, but they are a bit fast for this winding track. I'll have to put a dimmer switch to adjust the power I guess.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's what we'll have for the party. If I can make it to the Hobbyshop, I might add some static grass for the infield. I've added my dimmer switch to the mix and I can now control the speeds each type of chassis. A friend is working on a timing system but it won't be ready for this weekend so all the kids will be "winners". Not sure if I will keep the yellow guardrails, I'm thinking higher and flatter, but we'll see how the party goes... I'd like to find the whack load of HO people I have sitting somewhere to use as fans in the grandstand I'm building.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Party went Great ! No Problems with the track. Just need to finish the wiring. Used the last of my cash to buy alligator clips for the controllers, some more terminal blocks and a project box for the digital lap counter. Still looking for some t-jet chassis's and need to pick up some infield grass. 

Thank you Hill top for the track barriers that arrived today in the mail... Not sure how I will incorporate it onto this track, Might wait for the next one... I need to finish it in less than a month !


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well. I'm not sure If I will finish it on time, waiting for a package from Jersey anyhow with some goodies. I'm in the process of applying the infield grass. I've decided to change my grandstand into a rock formation...











Less is more as in less things to break equaling more time to race.

I'm also working on a racetrack logo and I'd like to "put it in the grass" like they do on the real track. I have a logo designed, and an Idea on how to do it. Keep your fingers crossed !

I need to get to my local hobby shop and pick up some roadbed. I'm looking at moving the guardrails out a bit to reduce the advantage for the drivers on the outside lane.



Still have to finish my wiring job.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

coming together nicely, the lids will love it.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking at painting the track grey for a more realistic look. Any suggestions for type of paint? or Masking?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Mask the rails with narrow masking tape if you're gonna paint it Dan.
It's alot of work to mask them off,but in the long run it's less work:thumbsup:.
Looks good:wave:
You should have pretty decent power by the looks of it.

Rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks AL, I'm sure they will get a lot of use out of it. 

Will do Hornet, things are coming together. Any suggestions though on the type or brand of paint I should use?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Any 1/4" fine line tape should work Dan.
I use vinyl tape usually,but if you hunt around i think 1/4" masking tape is available,and will probably be cheaper.
I've painted 3 tracks,and all i've ever used was good old spray bomb Engine Enamel,easy to apply,and tougher then crap,also seems to stick to plastic pretty good.
Krylon is also good paint.
I painted my lanes between the rails with Krylon on this last track,and it's holding up pretty good after more then a years use.
Both change the surface texture slightly,especially if you colour sand them out.
I run slip-ons and i actually prefer the colour sanded painted surface over the plastics pebbly surface.
Rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

What do you mean by color sanded? Paint it then sand? or is it more complex than that?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Nope that's about it,lol.
But it's usually done using a fairly fine grade of wet/dry sandpaper and a lubricant.
You can get really carried away with it,but if you use a little dishsoap and some water and sand with 600 grit or higher,you'll end up with a really nice surface for slip-ons.
I've seen guys go all the way up to 2000 grit on the colour sanding in several steps,I'm assuming there's the odd guy who's even buffed out the paint on a track with a polishing pad,but that's probably going a little overboard
Napa or anybody like that will have fine grade wet/dry sandpaper as it's commonly used in the automotive painting end of things:thumbsup:.
It's not a necessary step to colour sand,just a nice option 
My old tracks were engine enamel painted/colour sanded and the paint stood up great on them.
My old Tyco track is still in use ,it's going on 15 yrs old, has had enough laps put on it,to wear holes in the guide-pin grooves and i've had to gouge out the rails twice on it,because of rail wear,but the paints still holding up great on it.

Rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll probably just mask and paint. At this point I want to use the K.I.S.S. methid, y'know. Keep it simple, stupid. I have a rag tag fleet of cars and getting slip-ons for numerous different wheels sizes and manufacturers is not in the cards.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok. I'm working on the decals I'll be using for the sponsorship signage. I would like to know if you have a specific graphic or moniker you'de like me to use. This goes out to those who have donated to the cause !

My list, Please forgive me if I missed anyone, of course, let me know. I received many items, and some have yet to arrive, so I may be premature, but I don't want to forget.

Hornet
Old Blue
Tom HO
Al Pink
tjetsgrig 
Black Oxx Purple.
JoeZ
Joe Skylark
Hill Top.

Please either post your graphic here, or email it to me. Thank you!

p.s. here's the current track Logo


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Couple of in progress pics! in the home stretch.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks good.


Rob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

don't have a logo but it should always be alpink, no caps. and my website(unbuilt) is pinxtuf. I'll have to work on a logo for that. track and scenery are very cool and I think the kids are gonna really enjoy it.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Looking good Dan:thumbsup:

And thank-you.


I echo al,i think everybodies really gonna enjoy themselves.:thumbsup:

Merry Christmas to you and the family.
Rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

> Looks good.
> Rob


Thanks Rob! You didn't tell me how I should put you down on my list of Supporters! 



> don't have a logo but it should always be alpink, no caps. and my website(unbuilt) is pinxtuf. I'll have to work on a logo for that. track and scenery are very cool and I think the kids are gonna really enjoy it.


Al, no problem, I'll come up with something!. I think the kids will be blown away. I'm just trying to coerce my local hobby shop to donate some Model Railroad cork bed for some shoulders on the large flat curves. We'll see !



> Looking good Dan
> 
> And thank-you.
> 
> ...


Your Welcome Rick I appreciate all your help. Did you have a specific logo or preference how I list your support? I'm considering making "sponsor logo's" for those that don't advise me first!

Thanks again!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,anything you want to do Dan is fine by me:thumbsup:
I wasn't expecting anything,so feel free to turn your artistic abilities loose.
And thank-you,you made my day.:wave:
Rick


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Black Oxx is just fine.

Thanks 

Rob


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Does that stand for anything in particular Rob?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

it is on the Jeep that is my Avatar. It is also my daily driver.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I don't have a logo. Probably something Old and Blue would be fine!

Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok Rob, got yours done, That was an easy one...


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL love it!


Rob


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Now thats cool!!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

This one work for you al?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WOOT!
These are GREAT!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey Dan, that is great. run with it man.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Done & Done !


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Up Next... Old Blue !


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

And Joe... Let me know Guys! I will go back to the drawing board if want something else!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

And Hornet ! Almost done for the night, Not feeling so well . . .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

got some killer wall art there.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Al. Last One for tonight.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

They are all simply beautiful man... *wipes tear*:thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,i love em Dan,you have some real talent:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I like it! 

Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

They all look great, Dan. If you're taking requests, my speedway needs a logo. I've dubbed it Robertring in homage to the famous German track Nurburgring.

Here's the thread that bore the name: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=318331


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

If there are no objections, I would like to copy these to a Word document and print off some guard rail walls for my home track. How cool would it be to have a HobbyTalk specific track!

Old Blue


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

no objections, I have already copied em to pic folders.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

rbrunne1 said:


> They all look great, Dan. If you're taking requests, my speedway needs a logo. I've dubbed it Robertring in homage to the famous German track Nurburgring.
> 
> Here's the thread that bore the name: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=318331



I'd love to do one for you, but in all fairness, each one of these members that I've created a billboard for have donated something to this track build. Be it sending track and accessories or purchasing one of my customs auctions where the funds are in reality a donation in support of the track.

I'm not sure how to proceed. I'm not trying to be rude. I'd like some feedback, yours included.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here ya go Randy!










Whadda ya think? too much yellow?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Can't never have enough yellow!!! That's a good looking banner!!! RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Paging Jim Sgrig... Your Billboard is ready...


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> I'd love to do one for you, but in all fairness, each one of these members that I've created a billboard for have donated something to this track build. Be it sending track and accessories or purchasing one of my customs auctions where the funds are in reality a donation in support of the track.
> 
> I'm not sure how to proceed. I'm not trying to be rude. I'd like some feedback, yours included.


Not rude at all...I wasn't sure of the protocol myself 

I'd gladly purchase a custom if it struck my fancy, donate track or accessories. Let me know if there's anything you need. I'll take a look at some of the items I'm not using and let you know.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> Paging Jim Sgrig... Your Billboard is ready...


Awsome job!!! Me likey!!!! Thanks man!!!

Jim Sgrig

p.s. How's those motors runnin'?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL I don't know yet. I thought I had a set of Nacho's Magnets in the box Joe sent, but I didn't, So was going to use my strongest AFX ones, but when I started building the chassis, I realized the plate you put the armature on had a different size Idler gear hole. So a friend of mine determined it was probably T-jet size, which I don't have.To make a long story short, I have a gear coming and I'm working on a set of magnets. I sent you a PM, Any other build suggestions for a greenhorn?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Hornet, that 6" curve you sent me, what was used to fill in the "cracks"?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

2 part Epoxy and lots of labour Dan,lol
They're actually 2 broken pieces glued together,and sanded before i added the continous rails.
That glue and rail job will be 12 years old this summer,so it lets you know how long epoxy holds,as it probably isn't showing any signs of breaking yet,lol.

Head for your local hobby shop if you're looking for Epoxy,they should have bigger bottles then you can get at say Canadian Tire or places like that.
The bigger bottles are usually more cost effective if you're gluing a track together:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Hornet. 

Well, things are coming together, my friend is almost done with the infrared electronic lap timer. almost ready to fit it into the track. I'm currently working on some cars for the youth as well, just finished the first car. Though i'd take some in action pics. hard to keep up, sorry for the blurry pics!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Cool action shots- Danny :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's the latest photos with the LED's set up for night racing. I'm just waiting for the lap counter to be completed!


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Night Racing*

That turned out great! A true labor of love!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks sharp Dan!!! Lots of action in a minimal space! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

We had our first Friday Night Live at the Races ! Track is 95% done and the youth LOVED it ! some of them kept coming back to the table. Our next night is the first Friday in December, I'm hoping to have it finished. Just working on hooking up the custom Lap Counter, but it's slow process. Either way it will be present. I also had my AW dragstrip which was a hit too! I'm hoping to have an all out race nite with prizes once we've raced a few times.

I need to download the pics of the nearly finished track and the youth using it. I will try to fins my memory card... Thank you All to donated ! It is a blessing. P.S. I just got a Kerosene heater for the garage so.... Maybe I can work on track # 2 this winter ! I already have the table legs and the Hollow core door...


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Here is a pic of my hollow core door track I am building currently. I just got the 1 x 4 side boards around it installed(not in pic) to keep the cars contained. It is a 4 lane tomy track I picked up off one of the boards awhile back from a guy getting out of the hobby for the cost of shipping. The door cost $25. I think I have $50-$60 total in this build so far as you see in the pic. It is a blast to race on with 4 cars going around the track. Just need to figure out what I will do for scenery in the open areas now.

Wayne (Bolton's Speed Shop) :thumbsup:


http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/picture.php?albumid=1635&pictureid=49426


----------

